# MK4 Jetta/Golf brakes: Will front hose (w/ banjo fitting) bolt up to rear caliper?



## Towona (Apr 15, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone knows if this will work... I spent alot of time searching but found nothing.

I have Mk4 rear calipers on my mk2. Instead of using the integrated hard line and hose with the banjo fitting from a MK4 jetta or 99 Passat or whatever (like in first pic), can I use the front hose from a MK4 (like in second pic) and a custom piece of hardline? I'm not worried about how it will fit on the arm or anything, only if the banjo fittings on the two are the same. Anyone?



















What about other oem alternatives? I know about the stainless kits out there, but that is too much $.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

I believe they are the same threads, but not 100% sure. 

Depending on what you need to do you may have a better option. There's rubber brake hoses out there that MKIII guys like myself used to put MKIV rear calipers on when we did drum to disc conversions. Search the MKIII forum for more info.

I also had a busted hardline so I replaced them as well. I found pre-fabricated brake lines (you WILL need to bend them using a brake line tool): 

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/ags-ble-320 

I used these lines to connect the fitting on the rear beam to the hoses noted above to connect the MKIV calipers.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Towona said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows if this will work... I spent alot of time searching but found nothing.
> 
> I have Mk4 rear calipers on my mk2. Instead of using the integrated hard line and hose with the banjo fitting from a MK4 jetta or 99 Passat or whatever (like in first pic), can I use the front hose from a MK4 (like in second pic) and a custom piece of hardline? I'm not worried about how it will fit on the arm or anything, only if the banjo fittings on the two are the same. Anyone?
> 
> ...



If you're are converting from rear drum brakes, you can use the MKIII rear disk brake hardlines, combined with the hoses from a 98 Passat, or the MKIV hybrid one-piece rubber/metal hardlines.

The front hoses would be way too long.

You will need a set of MKIII rear caliper carriers, the MKIV caliper carriers will not work.

The Passat hoses only cost about $12-$15 each.

Some people bend the drum brake hardlines into loops (to use up the excess length), and attach the MKII/MKIII disk brake hose, when converting to rear disk brakes from drums. You could do this if you're converting from rear drums to rear disks (either MKIII or MKIV) but it looks pretty Mickey Mouse. 

You will need to replace your parking brake cables and the tubes because MKII parts will be too short. From other threads/posts I've read, early MKIII disk brake parking brake cables and tubes will work (93-95).

If you want a pair of MKIV hybrid hoses/hardlines, I have a used set in good condition that I took off a MKIV with MKIV calipers and carriers that I installed on my MKIII. You can have the pair for $35 shipped.


----------



## vwbobd (Dec 15, 2005)

you need the fouth one down in this link:

http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Jetta/Brake/26/6


----------

